# Aldi DSan



## manson81 (7/1/14)

Hey guys, is it still the white label Aldi napisan which you use for cleaning your gear? My search found an old thread from 2008 bit just wanted to check before I get the wrong one...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/14)

Yep. As long as you get the basic non scented one.

Its good stuff


----------



## manson81 (7/1/14)

Sweet, cheers. Headed there now. Just remember last time there were two, neither actually specified non scented


----------



## QldKev (7/1/14)

Hope so, cause I've been using the Di-san for years


----------



## HardEight (7/1/14)

I have been using this lately. Is that the same sorta stuff? (it's $4 or so when on special)

http://shop.coles.com.au/online/national/aware-laundry-soaker-powder-sensitive


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/14)

Aldi san is higher in sodium percarbonate


----------



## manson81 (7/1/14)

The one I ended up with is Disan Nappy. White label. There was Disan Plus, blue label and Disan Oxy, purple label.


----------



## scottfrompubs (8/1/14)

I have used both the white label Disan, and the oxy disan purple label. Both work great. Just get the cheapest one.


----------



## Moad (8/1/14)

You can buy pure sodium perc relatively cheap in bulk...

It's all I use and never had an infection, other than when I left the lid of a fermenter!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

You can.....but not as easy as walking into Aldi.


----------



## sp0rk (8/1/14)

Also can't do it when there are no local suppliers
and shipping is a bitch


----------



## big78sam (8/1/14)

Moad said:


> You can buy pure sodium perc relatively cheap in bulk...
> 
> It's all I use and never had an infection, other than when I left the lid of a fermenter!


Is pure sod perc really a sanitiser though or have you just been lucky? I'd be reluctant about suggesting that to a new brewer...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Its excellent. Main ingrediant of napi-san. 

I would suggest it to all new brewers


----------



## QldKev (8/1/14)

Think about the name of the product we are discussing Di*SAN*.. Diaper Sanitiser. It even states anti bacterial on the packet. But I do still give everything a quick spray with starsan to be sure.
I've never tried the Oxy or Plus ones, use the basic unscented one for the price and convenience I don't think it can be beat.


----------



## scon (8/1/14)

Yes, the disan sanitises, but then you unsanitise when rinsing it off right - I clean/soak with Sodium Perc, rinse it off and then use a spray on no-rinse after.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

It is a no rinse sanitizer and clasified as food safe. 

But I have made the mistake of using scented stuff and not rinsing...... Onky did it once. Left an odd taste that stuck to my tungue


----------



## manson81 (8/1/14)

Oh really? I thought it was more just used for cleaning and had to be rinsed off and then still use another no rinse sanitiser... 

That's what I've always done in the past with sodium perc bought from the brew shop anyway.


----------



## big78sam (8/1/14)

manson81 said:


> Oh really? I thought it was more just used for cleaning and had to be rinsed off and then still use another no rinse sanitiser...
> 
> That's what I've always done in the past with sodium perc bought from the brew shop anyway.


Me too.

In understand PBW is mainly Sodium percarbonate and sodium metasilicate. Will this do the same sanitising job as disan?

I'll still be doing a quick star san but that gives me a bit more comfirt that everything is getting a double whack.

EDIT: I seem to recall the 5 star chemicals guy say that PBW is not a sanitiser on a brew strong podcast...


----------



## manson81 (8/1/14)

I'm just about out of starsan and was going to go for a drive out to brewcraft on saturday to get more. Should I not bother and just mix up Disan in my spray bottle?


----------



## beerkravin (8/1/14)

_x_SAN and Sodium perc leave a slippery film on plastic that you need to wash off.

_Best Practice_ would be to use the Sodium Perc based stuff as a cleaner\soaker, wash that off and sanitise with a proper sanitiser.


----------



## shaunous (8/1/14)

I've always used PBW for cleaning only, never thought it could be used for sanitizing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Sodium Percarbonate breaks down into Hydrogen Peroxide. Peroxide is a well known sanitizer.


----------



## joshF (8/1/14)

Screw Aldi, last time i walked in there i only 'needed' two things, some DiSan and a Sirloin roast, so decided against grabbing one of their trolleys.

Needless to say, $80 bucks later and two arms full of random shit i was really regretting not grabbing that trolley 

Anyway, i use the purple disan stuff as it had a slightly higher % of sodium percarb but really not that much more than the white label stuff. Both do a great job and like others have said, just grab whatevers cheaper


----------



## Moad (8/1/14)

Fair enough if you dont have a LHBS accessible. I was told that sodium perc sanitises as well, I do rinse with water afterwards and as I said I haven't had an infection.

I don't think it is luck, in a year and around 20 batches surely I'm not that lucky!

I pay about $20 for 5KG I think, from MHB.

I'll confirm next time if noone else chimes in


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Napi-San = Sodium Perc. Just has some more inert ingrediants to help it perform better


----------



## Moad (8/1/14)

Napi-San = ~30% sodium perc.

I would say pro rata it would work out cheaper to get 100% if accessible.

ie - I would need to use 30% of what you use to achieve the same results... maybe


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

PBW - Requires Rinsing
Napisan - Requires Rinsing, it's at best 30% Perc.. whats the rest?

Pure Perc, breaks down to (as stu has said) Hydrogen peroxide and soda ash... if you feel your fingers after being in a perc solution, they will feel a bit slimy, Starsan neutralizes this... all my FV's, after a perc cleaning/soak, get rinsed, and starsan before use.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Moad (8/1/14)

Interesting you use starsan in addition Yob. I think I'll stick with a rinse until I get an infection and then will finish off with a starsan step!


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

why wait to lose one?


----------



## Phoney (8/1/14)

Starsan is so bloody cheap, why wouldnt you add it into your rinse water?
I bought a 500ml bottle of it damn near 4 years ago and it's still half full.


----------



## Feldon (8/1/14)

Alkali things (high pH) feel slimy (eg. soap). Acid things (low pH) tacky (eg. lemon juice).

Nothing wrong with the sliminess, just the way chemistry works - doesn't mean there is anything like slime or algae growing there.

Some people think that cleaners and sanitizers are mutually exclusive - they're not necessarily. Sodium Percarbonate is an example that can beak down organic material like old malty bits and hop gunk (and I mean "organic" in the sense of carbon-based molecules, not the 'hippy' meaning for pure and unadulterated stuff), and it also kills micro-organisms. That's because when mixed with water (H2O) part of it becomes hydrogen peroxide (H2O2). See what happended there? - hydrogen peroxide is just a water molecule with a extra oxygen atom attached, and loosely at that. This is what gives it its killing power. Free oxygen is really reactive stuff and it goes around the solution and will tear in to any organic molecules it bumps into. If it meets a bacteria or yeast cell it will react with the fat molecules which make their cell walls causing the wall to break killing the organism. Of course, this depends on the strength of the solution, and contact time so there is plenty of opportunity for the oxygen to meet with microbes.

Personally, I use those small bottles of Coopers sod. perc. which is 100% and not cut with other unknown stuff like Napisan, Aldi and other brands are. Bit more expensive but I don't use much that often. Four level capfuls per dirty fermentor. Fill with water (start with hot water and swirl to dissolve the perc - avoid the fumes - then cold water to the top). Put in other bits and pieces like bottling wand. Put lid on and screw down until water comes out the air lock hole. Leave overnight, or even for a few weeks until needed . When time to ferment a batch just empty by unscrewing tap and removing (water comes out sparkling), put tap back on (closed!) chuck in wort and pitch yeast. No probs.

Of course, if you are a kit brewer there seems little point using specifically a no-rinse sanitiser if you are then going to top up the fermentor with ordinary tap water.

Edit: sp.
Edit: Meant to say, before putting the sod. perc. in the dirty fermentor, physically clean it with water and a soft clean cloth (a new Chux is good) of all visible dirty gunk, whatever. Gently. No scratching at the surface. Must be visibly clean at the outset.


----------



## Coalminer (8/1/14)

Same here. Pure Sodium Perc in 60 C water or hotter, rinse, then Starsan

I bought the last bag for $41.25 for 25kg bag. 100% pure. too cheap not to use it

Thinking of getting some Sodium Met from the same place $1.20 / kg + GST to blend them

I think its 2 parts Sodium Met to 5 parts Sodium Perc? I stand to be corrected on that


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Sodium Perc or Nappi San is a great soaker as it wont attack things like bleach does.


----------



## GeoffN (8/1/14)

Coalminer said:


> I think its 2 parts Sodium Met to 5 parts Sodium Perc? I stand to be corrected on that



Sodium metabisulphite is a reducing agent IIRC and sodium per carbonate is an oxidising agent, they are not compatible. 

I would suggest that it is better to use one then the other. If you are sterilising for fermentation then an oxidising agent is better. 

Sent from my HDC-08 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Dan (8/1/14)

Stu, are you saying you just use sodium perc and don't rinse?


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/14)

Pure perc breaks down into sodium carbonate, that's washing soda. Too much of that would no doubt give the beer a twang. Products such as Di San also contain mostly detergents and fillers that I guess would _definitely _give a brew a twang.

Agree about the usefulness of oxidising agents. I gargle and swish with hydrogen peroxide for peripheral gum disease and spend ten minutes a day looking like a mad hound from a B grade werewolf flick. Every bubble is bugs being zapped.


----------



## Coalminer (9/1/14)

GeoffN said:


> Sodium metabisulphite is a reducing agent IIRC and sodium per carbonate is an oxidising agent, they are not compatible. I would suggest that it is better to use one then the other. If you are sterilising for fermentation then an oxidising agent is better. Sent from my HDC-08 using Tapatalk


Mention of Sodium Met was reference to Sodium Metasilicate


----------



## scottfrompubs (9/1/14)

scottfrompubs said:


> I have used both the white label Disan, and the oxy disan purple label. Both work great. Just get the cheapest one.


Ok some elaboration, I rinse after using Disan, and sanitise with star san. I would suggest not to use the oxy for no rinse sanitising, from memory it is scented. Unless you like lavender beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/1/14)

Dan Dan said:


> Stu, are you saying you just use sodium perc and don't rinse?


Things like mash paddles,spoons etc I dont, but give the ferm a quick swirl with boiling water. No point rinsing if you dont have to. Pteviously I have let ferms and cubes drip dry without any issues.


----------



## Middo (10/1/14)

Cleaning and Sanitising require two products, a pbw equivalent for cleaning and starsan for sanitising, well at least that's what I learnt reading John Palmer: How to Brew. Starsan is so cheap just the cost of one lost batch is more than the cost which would keep you covered for years if you buy the larger bottle. It doesn't go off either.

I checked the Napisan and it was only 25% Sodium percarbonate. I don't have an Aldi's nearby so I personally use Woolworth Select Boost which isn't scented and has so far worked 100% as a soaker/cleaner. I probably go too far with the slime feeling it leaves, I also give everything a blast with the high pressure Gurney and finally I use Starsan to rinse everything over that will touch the cold wort. The kettle just gets the clean and high pressure rinse as the boil will sanitise everything anyway.


----------



## GeoffN (10/1/14)

Coalminer said:


> Mention of Sodium Met was reference to Sodium Metasilicate



Thanks for clarifying that.  

Sent from my HDC-08 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmi9191 (23/1/14)

Aldi Di San 25% sodium perc, 1kg = $5
Keg king sodium perc 100% 1kg = $10

SWMBO can have the aldi, more bang for my brewing $ at keg king!!


----------



## QldKev (23/1/14)

timmi9191 said:


> Aldi Di San 25% sodium perc, 1kg = $5
> Keg king sodium perc 100% 1kg = $10
> 
> SWMBO can have the aldi, more bang for my brewing $ at keg king!!


Not sure why your Aldi = $5, mine = $1.79 for 1kg Di-San, and I feel comfortable that the Aldi product is actually 25%


----------



## Cube (23/1/14)

QldKev said:


> Not sure why your Aldi = $5, mine = $1.79 for 1kg Di-San, and I feel comfortable that the Aldi product is actually 25%


Maybe he is thinking of the oxy one? That's $4 odd.


----------



## thedragon (23/1/14)

At my local it's:
$1.49 for 500g
$2.49 for 1kg

Assuming that the KK is 100% sodium perc, the Aldi d-San works out to be the same price if you but it by the kg. 

The price is listed here (search "laundry"): https://www.aldi.com.au/en/groceries/full-grocery-range/

Plus at Aldi you get the convenience of the shop being local, and as QK says, comfort that it is what it says it is.


----------



## thedragon (23/1/14)

Cube said:


> Maybe he is thinking of the oxy one? That's $4 odd.


You're spot on Cube. The one you mentioned if $3.99 according to the national price list.


----------



## timmi9191 (23/1/14)

I stand corrected its $4/kg
https://www.aldi.com.au/en/groceries/prices-youll-love-talking-about/prices-youll-love-talking-about-detail/ps/p/di-san-oxy-laundry-soaker-1kg/

National pricing so, $1.79 in qld, sorry but I question that kev.

And I still get better bang for my brewing $ at KK


----------



## thedragon (23/1/14)

timmi9191 said:


> I stand corrected its $4/kg
> https://www.aldi.com.au/en/groceries/prices-youll-love-talking-about/prices-youll-love-talking-about-detail/ps/p/di-san-oxy-laundry-soaker-1kg/
> National pricing so, $1.79 in qld, sorry but I question that kev.
> And I still get better bang for my brewing $ at KK


That's the oxi one. Try the regular d-San @ $2.50/kg.


----------



## timmi9191 (23/1/14)

Ok I stand corrected again and eat humble pie, SWMBO bought it and told me it was $5. Website check gives you the purple one at $4. SWMBO tells me there all the same price. Check the receipt.. Well like I said humble pie :s

It's not our mistakes that define us it's how we recover from them.. And blame SWMBO, no more ginger beer for her!


----------



## thedragon (23/1/14)

No need to apologise. And swmbo should be rewarded for buying brewing stuff for you .


----------



## QldKev (23/1/14)

Maybe it has gone up from $1.79 to $2.49 over the years, I have to admit it has been a while since I've stopped to check the price. So for the Sod Perc component it's the same per kg, but with DiSan you get the extra surfactants etc free. But I guess overall there is not much in it. So we can say we all are correctish


----------



## Tahoose (23/1/14)

Pretty sure the Oxy (purple) is 34 % compared to the normal one which is 24% and whoever said it smelt like lavender, I was smelling it for 5 mins flat out the other day and couldn't smell a thing - hope my nose isn't blocked B)


----------



## scottfrompubs (24/1/14)

Tahoose said:


> Pretty sure the Oxy (purple) is 34 % compared to the normal one which is 24% and whoever said it smelt like lavender, I was smelling it for 5 mins flat out the other day and couldn't smell a thing - hope my nose isn't blocked B)


Maybe im mistaken for another type. Dont get your nose too close when smelling it. You might end up with a nose that looks like Charlie Sheens.


----------

